# New enclosure setup



## MrT (Mar 21, 2003)

I saw a thread awhile back showing balloons being used too make borrows.  So I thought I'd try it. 

It works really well. The hardest part is blowing up the balloons.
I couldn't do it. I had to use an air compressor.

After I dig out my female H. lividun and her eggsack, I'll put her in this.

Ernie


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 21, 2003)

Pretty cool idea. Aren't you afraid the tunnels will collapse once you take the balloon out?


----------



## Gail (Mar 21, 2003)

Wow, that's a great idea Ernie.  And I like the looks of that enclosure - did you make the whole thing yourself?

Gail


----------



## MrT (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Buspirone _
> *Pretty cool idea. Aren't you afraid the tunnels will collapse once you take the balloon out? *


No,
I started this about a week ago, and the substrate was very wet.Then I packed it really tight.
I drilled drainage holes in the bottom of the tank, so the water could run out, and its pretty hard now.

I just popped the balloons and that was a mistake, cause they blew apart. I was able to fish out the balloons though. I got lucky. . The next time I'll release the air slowly.

Ernie

Gail,
It a candy container, from a out of busness candy store. I buy them from a guy for $15.00 each. Not bad.
BTW, Damn good to see ya.


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 21, 2003)

That makes me want to get a burrower now!


----------



## Gail (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh, you lucky dog you - candy holders!  I thought I sort of recognised it.  Obviously works great.  And, yea, it's nice to be able to be back if only for a little while  Sure have missed everyone.

Gail


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 21, 2003)

Thats cool, but I dont ever want a burrower. I wouldnt like not seeing my T, and Im too lazy to make a burrow. Good job on yours.


----------



## BigSam (Mar 21, 2003)

*New Layout*

hey ernie,  i like that idea for the Burrowing spiders.  What is the best Burrowing spider out there?  I'm looking for one that will dig alot of tunnels and be active, but at the same time i don't want it to big.  I want it to be 6in at the max and that is full grown.  What would you suggest?


----------



## vulpina (Mar 22, 2003)

BigSam,
            You didn't mention anything about aggression just size so, try any of the Haplopelma species (nice burrowers), maybe a Chilobrachys fimbriatus (also a good burrower), and if you want extensive, complicated burrows try Citharschius crawshayi, Hysterocrates gigas, Hysterocrates hercules, or members of the Ceratogyrus family.

Andy


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2003)

I like your tank....... Very.. umm...... Looks like a little house  I dont know what to say.. Thats a great ides, ill haft to try it..


----------

